# Dungeon siege II : Broken world LAN play



## defus (Sep 8, 2009)

So i have a problem me and my friend used to play Ds2 on LAN but now we cant cuz in waiting lobby in chat window i see he is hosting a game but in the main window there are no servers.And the same for him when i host a game any brigth ideas? And we tried hamachi and turning of windows fw and anti - virus fw


----------

